# Dec 1 VAHC (VAHS) Meeting



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

I was just checking out the VAHC website and noticed it mentioned something about a gift exchange at the December 1st meeting.

Just wondering what the deal is, as in who is included, how much $$ to spend, what type of gift, etc??? 

Any regulars that could comment?

Thanks
John


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

I think if you bring a gift, you can then make a draw to get the exchange.
The gift can be something you longer use (I think).

If you bring two gifts, then you can draw two.

If you don't bring a gift, then you don't make a draw.


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

What kind of $$ are we talking? 10 bucks? 20 bucks? or....


----------



## slipstream (Apr 25, 2010)

last year it was one of those annoying gift lines... One that you pick a gift, and than the next person picks a gift or takes yours and makes you pick another, and so on down the line. Some people have really good gifts, and others have gifts that are obviously cheaped out on. lol


----------



## kirkdgxp (Apr 21, 2010)

Max gift value is to be $10.....


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

so spend 10 bucks and hope to bring home something nicer than I brought LOL

Thanks for the replies


----------

